# What kind of underwear do you wear ?



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

I made the switch to boxerbriefs recently and I'm loving it. Very comfy and I'm able to show off my defined booty.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you for serious?


----------



## septango (Sep 25, 2013)

honestly, none


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree, boxer-briefs are the way to go.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 25, 2013)

Boxer briefs master race reporting in.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2013)

Ones I buy in packs at Walmart for $6.


----------



## Wither (Sep 25, 2013)

I wear a specially made brand called "That's not public information, what the fuck is wrong with you pervert? I mean seriously, asking about our underwear? Would you like us to post dick sizes next? Fuck." 

They're really comfortable.

Edit: Apparently furries will answer anyways. Come on guys. :I


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 25, 2013)

1. The fuck?

2. Boxers all the way, freedom!!!


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I agree, boxer-briefs are the way to go.





PsychicOtter said:


> I agree, boxer-briefs are the way to go.




Dude, right ? I don't know how I ever managed without this level of comfort.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 25, 2013)

I've worn many different types of underwear over the years and I'd have to say, you want them tight enough to show what you got but you really don't want any part of your body, especially the equipment to be pinched. Boxer briefs, especially from UnderArmor, are pretty comfortable. And I'm of the opinion that a T-shirt is underwear too so unless it is summertime or you are working out, you should wear an overshirt or jacket when in public.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

Wither said:


> I wear a specially made brand called "That's not it public information, what the fuck is wrong with you pervert? I mean seriously, asking about our underwear? Would you like us to post dick sizes next? Fuck."
> 
> They're really comfortable.
> 
> Edit: Apparently furries will answer anyways. Come on guys. :I



I'm not soliciting nude pictures (although I'm sure you don't look half bad in your choice of undies) my inbox is always open though 




DarrylWolf said:


> I've worn many different types of underwear over the years and I'd have to say, you want them tight enough to show what you got but you really don't want any part of your body, especially the equipment to be pinched. Boxer briefs, especially from UnderArmor, are pretty comfortable. And I'm of the opinion that a T-shirt is underwear too so unless it is summertime or you are working out, you should wear an overshirt or jacket when in public.



Just out of curiosity what do you usually wear (casually) this time of year ?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 25, 2013)

Wither said:


> I wear a specially made brand called "That's not it public information, what the fuck is wrong with you pervert? I mean seriously, asking about our underwear? Would you like us to post dick sizes next? Fuck."
> 
> They're really comfortable.
> 
> Edit: Apparently furries will answer anyways. Come on guys. :I



I don't see what's so offensive about it, it's a stupidly inoffensive question. I mean Christ compared to the other questions that pop up this is nothing. Unless you wear tighty whities or something in which case I can see why you would be embarrassed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2013)

Boxerbriefs.

I don't like things flapping in places.

Also, this thread is fucking stupid.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 25, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> I'm not soliciting nude pictures (although I'm sure you don't look half bad in your choice of undies) my inbox is always open though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't you like to know. Fall weather makes me wear a lot of earth tones, plaids, and clothes that breathe, somewhat as a reward for surviving yet another Texas scorcher. I want to wear clothing that is lighter and lets me feel the fall breeze through the fabric. That's why I like the polyester/elastane UnderArmor boxer briefs underneath khaki pants, usually Dockers, a plaid Western shirt, with a few buttons undone, with a T-shirt for when I'm in college, open for when I'm at the clubs.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Wouldn't you like to know. Fall weather makes me wear a lot of earth tones, plaids, and clothes that breathe, somewhat as a reward for surviving yet another Texas scorcher. I want to wear clothing that is lighter and lets me feel the fall breeze through the fabric. That's why I like the polyester/elastane UnderArmor boxer briefs underneath khaki pants, usually Dockers, a plaid Western shirt, with a few buttons undone, with a T-shirt for when I'm in college, open for when I'm at the clubs.



I can appreciate a style that maintains comfort without the lazy aesthetic. After the layers and layers of clothes I keep on all day just to keep warm on campus, there ain't nothin like stripping down into your boxer briefs with a cup of tea and just letting your clothes slide off your bed without a worry until next morning.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2013)

I wear...things. Just generic sort of things. Not in any way specific in shape, style, color, or fabric. Just...things.


----------



## Percy (Sep 25, 2013)

...the good kind?

I'll keep the specifics to myself, thank you.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 25, 2013)

You guys wear underwear?


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2013)

powderhound said:


> You guys wear underwear?



Did you know? People that don't wear undergarments, frilly or no, ARE 3 BILLION TIMES MORE LIKELY TO JOIN A SATANIC CULT.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 25, 2013)

Underwear? I like long-johns in the winter, and I never feel dressed without a tank tucked into my pants. 

Oh, you guys mean beneath that? Creeps :T
If you simply _must _know, I typically wear hideous granny-panties and sports bras, despite having no tits to actually contain. On weekends, I like chill about in men's boxers, preferably my own though. My mp3 player clips quite safely to that silly little flap in the front; it's very convenient. 




...
YOU WILL NEVER KNOW WHAT PARTS OF THIS POST I WAS JOKING ABOUT _HAHAHAHAHA_


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

Umm I wear panties??? 
I need someplace to out my damn tits in. SO BRAS HURR HURR IM GURL. :V

this topic is really really dumb


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 25, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> I can appreciate a style that maintains comfort without the lazy aesthetic. After the layers and layers of clothes I keep on all day just to keep warm on campus, there ain't nothin like stripping down into your boxer briefs with a cup of tea and just letting your clothes slide off your bed without a worry until next morning.



Funny, I used to be such a modest guy that in high school I would never wear shorts or short-sleeve shirts, because I wanted to look "professional". (Hidden agenda: I used to be ashamed of my body.) I would never have thought of sagging. But now as a college student who has lost 30 pounds and counting, I sag just a little bit when walking in downtown Dallas, just to hopefully give the sexy Texan women a sample of what they might have. Then again, when I see men sagging so much that their belts on their thighs and women wearing dresses two sizes too small or pants that leave a visible "whale tail", I realize I'm not exhibitionist enough to be "sexy" or "trendy".

 When I want to make a good impression on someone, I still revert to my more modest high school persona, of course. I also wear a pair of basketball shorts as "transitional" clothing- too casual to go to a meeting or class, but better than wearing just boxers if a friend should stop by. I do wear them for workouts, obviously. Of course, being in Texas rather than Pennsylvania should make you a little less modest.


----------



## Willow (Sep 25, 2013)

powderhound said:


> You guys wear underwear?


I honestly never understood how anyone could just not wear underwear.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Umm I wear panties???
> I need someplace to out my damn tits in. SO BRAS HURR HURR IM GURL. :V
> 
> this topic is really really dumb



*undergarments, my apologies.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 25, 2013)

Finally, a sensible thread in a sea of shitposts. Kudos to you, OP. 10/10, would sarcasm again.


----------



## septango (Sep 25, 2013)

Willow said:


> I honestly never understood how anyone could just not wear underwear.



easy, Its comfy, and I got more room that way


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Finally, a sensible thread in a sea of shitposts. Kudos to you, OP. 10/10, would sarcasm again.



It's just a harmless and fun little personal question. I was simply curious as to what kind of underwear you wear, are you really that insecure about something so trivial ?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 25, 2013)

Although when I do go to Furry conventions, I wear these.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7770064/


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 25, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> It's just a harmless and fun little personal question. I was simply curious as to what kind of underwear you wear, are you really that insecure about something so trivial ?


I've talked about my undergarments numerous times on this forum. I think I even mentioned what color they were at one point. So no, I wouldn't call myself insecure. Sarcastic and unfunny, yes, but never insecure.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> I've talked about my undergarments numerous times on this forum. I think I even mentioned what color they were at one point. So no, I wouldn't call myself insecure. Sarcastic and unfunny, yes, but never insecure.



So why can't you recall your undie preference again ? I'm genuinely curious now


----------



## powderhound (Sep 25, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Did you know? People that don't wear undergarments, frilly or no, ARE 3 BILLION TIMES MORE LIKELY TO JOIN A SATANIC CULT.



Troj? Is this true?

Hmmm. Underpants or satanic cult. It's a tough one. Both seem very restrictive.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 25, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Underwear? I like long-johns in the winter, and I never feel dressed without a tank tucked into my pants.
> 
> Oh, you guys mean beneath that? Creeps :T
> If you simply _must _know, I typically wear hideous granny-panties and sports bras, despite having no tits to actually contain. On weekends, I like chill about in men's boxers, preferably my own though. My mp3 player clips quite safely to that silly little flap in the front; it's very convenient.
> ...



i love boy shorts because i cant stand stuff ridding up my asscrack


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 25, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i love boy shorts because i cant stand stuff ridding up my asscrack



I must have never owned a good pair because that is all mine ever seem to do is spend the day getting picked out of my glutenook. :s
'Only ever worn them to doctor's visits because fuck shaving down there.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 25, 2013)

A leather thong and harness... haha funny joke


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't need underwear. I just 'turn off' my genitals and they're gone.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 26, 2013)

I always wear boxers.
Boxers that must always consist of a toon with some kind of suggestive text! *No exceptions. 
*My favorite ones have a rhino in a tuxedo, holding onto a giant saxophone while saying "Blow my horn".

_Silky smooth toontastic goodness!
_
Congratulations on learning needless detail about Hewge's underwear today.




Wither said:


> I wear a specially made brand called "That's not it public information, what the fuck is wrong with you pervert? I mean seriously, asking about our underwear? Would you like us to post dick sizes next? Fuck."
> 
> They're really comfortable.
> 
> Edit: Apparently furries will answer anyways. Come on guys. :I



Loosen your ass up or I'll loosen it for you.  For reals, calm down you guys, it's just a silly little topic. 

Make like jello and stay mellow.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

I wear boxers.

I need to get pairs that don't have the front button-fly though. My dick keeps poking itself through that shit and it's annoying so I have to stick my hand down there and wrestle it back in. I work around food btw.


----------



## lefurr (Sep 26, 2013)

Is this thread necessary?


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 26, 2013)

lefurr said:


> Is this thread necessary?


A lot of threads aren't _necessary _


----------



## BRN (Sep 26, 2013)

Last furry I undressed was wearing "Kitty Loves Monster" briefs with a sheath and peeking tip patterned on them. It was hilarious and cute. :3

Me, I wear CK boxers pretty much all the time. Or commando. I'm indifferent.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 26, 2013)

Like any other real man, I only go commando.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2013)

That depends. If Gibby is around I don't wear any and try to show as much ass cleavage as possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I wear boxers.
> 
> I need to get pairs that don't have the front button-fly though. My dick keeps poking itself through that shit and it's annoying so I have to stick my hand down there and wrestle it back in. I work around food btw.



I always wondered how they made cheese taste so...cheesy.


I just wear the more triangular shaped underwear. In fact I haven't shopped for clothes in so long that they still have a '15-16' age recommendation on the ticket, which isn't sexy at all. D:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess I'm the first to say seriously that I mostly wear a thong. About 85% of days.

I have never found them uncomfortable at all.

If not these, I wear boxers. That is mostly if I'm just lounging around the house/flat.

As for bras, it's very hard for me to buy ones in my size without going online and spending a ridiculous amount of money. They are normally plain and boring, and never march the aforementioned panties, and I always find myself wishing I could fit into the nice, colourful patterned ones that can be bought in any shop for a decent price.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I wear boxers.
> 
> I need to get pairs that don't have the front button-fly though. My dick keeps poking itself through that shit and it's annoying so I have to stick my hand down there and wrestle it back in. I work around food btw.



That shit is the worst! And you can't get boxers here that don't have buttons :c At least I've never seen any.
It does allow easy wang access though, which can be extremely handy


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I always wondered how they made cheese taste so...cheesy.
> 
> 
> I just wear the more triangular shaped underwear. In fact I haven't shopped for clothes in so long that they still have a '15-16' age recommendation on the ticket, which isn't sexy at all. D:



When I bought my boxers, they were meant for 11-12 year old fat kids. Hence "large".



AlexxxLupo said:


> I guess I'm the first to say seriously that I mostly wear a thong. About 85% of days.
> 
> I have never found them uncomfortable at all.



I never understood the mechanics of those things. How _can_ they be comfortable?

I doubt they'd be any kind of comfortable for someone with nuts though, so naturally I'll never get it.



CaptainCool said:


> That shit is the worst! And you can't get  boxers here that don't have buttons :c At least I've never seen any.
> It does allow easy wang access though, which can be extremely handy



I've never been given a handy, so I can't agree or disagree at this point.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 26, 2013)

thongs look so fucking unpleasant I can't stand the thought of wearing them eugh


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've never been given a handy, so I can't agree or disagree at this point.



I wasn't implying anything sexual, more like taking a leak and stuff like that. Honest!
Jeez Gibbu, don't be such a horndog all the damn time :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I wasn't implying anything sexual, more like taking a leak and stuff like that. Honest!
> Jeez Gibbu, don't be such a horndog all the damn time :V



no really totes understand that I didn't mean it in a sexual level either. they just look gross to me.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 26, 2013)

g-strings, scarlet red preferably.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I wasn't implying anything sexual, more like taking a leak and stuff like that. Honest!
> Jeez Gibbu, don't be such a horndog all the damn time :V



I was making joke ;-;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 26, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Underwear? I like long-johns in the winter,



My father actually wore Long-Johns when I was little. 

It always looked so damn uncomfortable. >.<


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2013)

Batsy said:


> thongs look so fucking unpleasant I can't stand the thought of wearing them eugh



it's like...butt floss


----------



## Hewge (Sep 26, 2013)

Batsy said:


> thongs look so fucking unpleasant I can't stand the thought of wearing them eugh



Really?

These things are daaang comfortable!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 26, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Really?
> 
> These things are daaang comfortable!



Just don't step on a nail...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Really?
> 
> These things are daaang comfortable!



Oh you australians.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, I might as well contribute to this thread. I wear boxer briefs. I haven't worn any other types of underwear since I was like.. 10 years old.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2013)

septango said:


> easy, Its comfy



Not if you wear jeans regularly, no.

never again...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 26, 2013)

Someone has got a fetish.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2013)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Someone has got a fetish.



Who are you referring to?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Who are you referring to?



Possibly the OP.

It wouldn't be the first time a thread was made for that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I was making joke ;-;



Me too, comrade :3


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

Women's underwear, enough said.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2013)

Under Armour Boxer Jocks.  ~$20 a pair, expensive but worth it.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 26, 2013)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Someone has got a fetish.


I'm infatuated with the male anatomy, I love everything about it. The underwear is but a thin veil, teasing to the eye...one small article of clothing covering the treasure that makes the picture perfect.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> I'm infatuated with the male anatomy, I love everything about it. The underwear is but a thin veil, teasing to the eye...one small article of clothing covering the treasure that makes the picture perfect.


Otherwise known as a fetish, you sick, sick man.




SIX said:


> Last furry I undressed was wearing "Kitty Loves Monster" briefs with a sheath and peeking tip patterned on them. It was hilarious and cute. :3
> 
> Me, I wear CK boxers pretty much all the time. Or commando. I'm indifferent.



I have 3 pairs of those KLM boxers.  They are amazing.
Here is my faves, for obvious color reasons.(NSFW)
http://imageshack.us/a/img5/9445/py9e.jpg


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Otherwise known as a fetish, you sick, sick man.



Call it what you want but we're all humans with needs. I prefer to meet those needs head on and have fun with it rather than treat it like a dirty little secret.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 26, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> Call it what you want but we're all humans with needs. I prefer to meet those needs head on and have fun with it rather than treat it like a dirty little secret.



Surely, you weren't "needy" when you made this thread. Because...if you were, I must say this is one of the creeper threads I've come across on this forum. 

And I have seen some shit on here.


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2013)

One of these days I'm going to have to buy some more boxers. 



GovernmentProperty said:


> Call it what you want but we're all humans with needs.


Yes we are, but that doesn't make it any less creepy.


----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2013)

Go commando.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 27, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Women's underwear, enough said.



I haven't posted anything in this thread yet cause I couldn't think of an appropriate response, but this sums it up pretty well. xD


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 27, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Surely, you weren't "needy" when you made this thread. Because...if you were, I must say this is one of the creeper threads I've come across on this forum.
> 
> And I have seen some shit on here.



Ouch man, you're pretty quick to judge. I just thought it was a fun/silly topic...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Someone has got a fetish.



I have an undies fetish, too. There's no shame in admitting it- I feel more sexy wearing just a pair of boxers and a plain white T-shirt than being naked. And to see patterns or tongue-in-cheek sayings as the fig leaf between someone and total nudity is scintillating.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I have an undies fetish, too. There's no shame in admitting it- I feel more sexy wearing just a pair of boxers and a plain white T-shirt than being naked. And to see patterns or tongue-in-cheek sayings as the fig leaf between someone and total nudity is scintillating.


Ah, another kindred spirit!


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm stunned that this thread made it to 70+ replies.

In retrospect I really shouldn't be.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 27, 2013)

Boxer shorts.

And this is a WTF thread.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> Ah, another kindred spirit!



Oh, yes and for all the sexiness of seeing nude women, sometimes what the stripper wears- pink silk panties is enough to get my heart racing. When the time comes for the strippers to dance nude, maybe some lucky guy will get to take those home. And the click of stripper heels when she's doing a floor show is erotic. Of course, my favorite memory at one of those skin joints is one woman in Dallas licked my ears, and I liked that.

As for myself, I have dozens of pairs, but I have a special imported pair from Britain for the day I lose my V-card.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, yes and for all the sexiness of seeing nude women, sometimes what the stripper wears- pink silk panties is enough to get my heart racing. When the time comes for the strippers to dance nude, maybe some lucky guy will get to take those home. And the click of stripper heels when she's doing a floor show is erotic. Of course, my favorite memory at one of those skin joints is one woman in Dallas licked my ears, and I liked that.
> 
> As for myself, I have dozens of pairs, but I have a special imported pair from Britain for the day I lose my V-card.



Hahahaha, you my friend sound like quite the character. I've been to a strip club once for a friends birthday. I wasn't paying as much attention to the ladies dancing as much as I was paying attention to all the free cocktails. I enjoy being teased with light licking as well (but I prefer the tongue to trail my neck, rather than my ear) but what really gets me is a lone index finger, gently tracing up my forearm. I don't find much attraction in women lingerie but women do seem to have more fun looking undergarments than men, specially those frilly ones.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> Hahahaha, you my friend sound like quite the character. I've been to a strip club once for a friends birthday. I wasn't paying as much attention to the ladies dancing as much as I was paying attention to all the free cocktails. I enjoy being teased with light licking as well (but I prefer the tongue to trail my neck, rather than my ear) but what really gets me is a lone index finger, gently tracing up my forearm. I don't find much attraction in women lingerie but women do seem to have more fun looking undergarments than men, specially those frilly ones.



Yes, and you saw what I had linked in an earlier post but the shorts I was talking about are made by Xplicit- they have a cartoon wolf with the words "Horny Like a Wolf" on them.


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> I'm infatuated with the male anatomy, I love everything about it. The underwear is but a thin veil, teasing to the eye...one small article of clothing covering the treasure that makes the picture perfect.



And you fucking wondered why I hated the idea of this thread >:c
Goddamn furries, stahp being so fucking weird.


----------



## Percy (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, yes and for all the sexiness of seeing nude women, sometimes what the stripper wears- pink silk panties is enough to get my heart racing. When the time comes for the strippers to dance nude, maybe some lucky guy will get to take those home. And the click of stripper heels when she's doing a floor show is erotic. Of course, my favorite memory at one of those skin joints is one woman in Dallas licked my ears, and I liked that.
> 
> As for myself, I have dozens of pairs, but I have a special imported pair from Britain for the day I lose my V-card.


Did not need to know that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2013)

Didn't know a bunch of furries could be so prudish. Get the fuck over it, it's underwear.  Something almost everybody wears on a daily basis.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Didn't know a bunch of furries could be so prudish. Get the fuck over it, it's underwear.  Something almost everybody wears on a daily basis.


 FAF is the GOP of furries.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> FAF is the GOP of furries.


Undoubtedly.


Wait, whats GOP again? XD


----------



## Willow (Sep 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Didn't know a bunch of furries could be so prudish. Get the fuck over it, it's underwear.  Something almost everybody wears on a daily basis.


The fact that it's something everyone does doesn't have much bearing on the fact that no one wants to know that.


----------



## BRN (Sep 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> The fact that it's something everyone does doesn't have much bearing on the fact that no one wants to know that.



This isn't a data-gathering exercise...

What's the difference between this thread and a question about shirts, jeans, bracelets? Underwear isn't inherently mature and the "boxers vs briefs", "clasp bra vs sports bra" etc etc question rages happily on several other forums.


----------



## Willow (Sep 27, 2013)

SIX said:


> This isn't a data-gathering exercise...
> 
> What's the difference between this thread and a question about shirts, jeans, bracelets? Underwear isn't inherently mature and the "boxers vs briefs", "clasp bra vs sports bra" etc etc question rages happily on several other forums.


I'm already tired of your white knighting. 

The question wasn't this vs. that btw. It has nothing to do with any sort of data gathering either so I'm not sure where you pulled that from.


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

SIX said:


> This isn't a data-gathering exercise...
> 
> What's the difference between this thread and a question about shirts, jeans, bracelets? Underwear isn't inherently mature and the "boxers vs briefs", "clasp bra vs sports bra" etc etc question rages happily on several other forums.



... 
I'll tell you what I wear just for you SIXy. 
Boxer briefs. Nothing else is acceptable. 
Clasp bra. 
A I <3 Quilavas bracelet. 
Got me a pink tee. 
And some worn out jeans. 

But seriously, boxer briefs are the shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm rather surprised that people who _don't want to know_ what underwear other users prefer feel obligated to read the whole thread. ;3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> Ouch man, you're pretty quick to judge. I just thought it was a fun/silly topic...



Make sure you share that with everyone, when you go to the store and buy food, job interviews, etc...


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Make sure you share that with everyone, when you go to the store and buy food, job interviews, etc...



1. This is a furry forum, the difference between asking such a question in those environments and this one is vastly different.

2. I actually do sometimes ask people what kind of underwear they prefer. Sometimes I get a "What the fuck ??" response, sometimes I have boys lifting up their shirt and tugging up the waistband to show me. I've even met like minded individuals this way (at a furry convention too). Once even a girl overheard the question and chimed in, she turned out to be a sex positive feminist who loved underwear as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> 1. This is a furry forum, the difference between asking such a question in those environments and this one is vastly different.



lol arguing with admins about what does and does not belong on the forum



> 2. I actually do sometimes ask people what kind of underwear they prefer. Sometimes I get a "What the fuck ??" response, sometimes I have boys lifting up their shirt and tugging up the waistband to show me. I've even met like minded individuals this way (at a furry convention too). Once even a girl overheard the question and chimed in, she turned out to be a sex positive feminist who loved underwear as well.



Don't be surprised that people find it a question that only raises more questions.

And don't be surprised when you find out that the fandom isn't a collective of people with identical minds.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> 1. This is a furry forum, the difference between asking such a question in those environments and this one is vastly different.
> 
> 2. I actually do sometimes ask people what kind of underwear they prefer. Sometimes I get a "What the fuck ??" response, sometimes I have boys lifting up their shirt and tugging up the waistband to show me. I've even met like minded individuals this way (at a furry convention too). Once even a girl overheard the question and chimed in, she turned out to be a sex positive feminist who loved underwear as well.



It's a forum with different personalities and views. Might want to warm up a little bit to the environment than get surprised some of the responses here. That way you can find a way to present yourself without getting responses about your topic being dumb (which more of the posts are saying the topic is dumb, a few just find it creepy because you're newer here). People generally aren't warm to 1-2 sentences opening threads and refer it to shit posting/spam (depending on the person). So while you can have your silly topics, don't make a majority of your posts that way and actually put thought into them. Then, people are less likely to be as cynical or call you out for the shit posting/spamming.

It's not like there haven't been topics about Anthro boobs, genitals and stuff...(and some have been met with the same response because of the reasons I stated about short spammish, shit posts)


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm rather surprised that people who _don't want to know_ what underwear other users prefer feel obligated to read the whole thread. ;3



Hey. 
I'm curious.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 27, 2013)

Wither said:


> Hey.
> I'm curious.


I'm curious what makes you so curious.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 27, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I'm curious what makes you so curious.


I'm curious why you're so curious about his curiosity.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 27, 2013)

I wear boxer briefs from target and when I spar I wear protective gear down there


----------



## Distorted (Sep 27, 2013)

The last time I got asked this question someone tried to pull my pants down to find out. College is weird... 

I mostly wear briefs, but wear boxer-briefs sometimes. They feel better since I'm used to moving around a lot. I used to be made fun of for wearing tighty-whities in high school.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> 1. This is a furry forum, the difference between asking such a question in those environments and this one is vastly different.
> 
> 2. I actually do sometimes ask people what kind of underwear they prefer. Sometimes I get a "What the fuck ??" response, sometimes I have boys lifting up their shirt and tugging up the waistband to show me. I've even met like minded individuals this way (at a furry convention too). Once even a girl overheard the question and chimed in, she turned out to be a sex positive feminist who loved underwear as well.



Oh, that brings back memories of a convention where I met this woman sagging, underneath her convention shirt and ripped blue jeans, a pair of men's Incredible Hulk boxer shorts- she was also the sexiest female nerd I had ever seen and I have seen well-endowed booth babes in teddies advertising video games. But to see a woman who obviously wasn't paid to wear the clothes she was wearing, I am cursing myself for not asking her out on a date right then and there


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> The fact that it's something everyone does doesn't have much bearing on the fact that no one wants to know that.


But if no one wants to know, then why have so many people contributed to the thread?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 27, 2013)

This might as well have been the Experience Project but with furries. But when in Rome.

Jockey thermal underwear. Nice to have the cold Oregon coast.


----------



## Willow (Sep 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> But if no one wants to know, then why have so many people contributed to the thread?


You're arguing it's prudish and that people should get over it because it's something everyone does. I'm saying that's irrelevant to people saying they could have gone without knowing that.

But there's nothing inherently wrong with this thread. It's just some things are better left unsaid. (Which people will comment on regardless.)

Get it?


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I'm curious what makes you so curious.


I want to know what cloth covers your penis and/or vagina.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, that brings back memories of a convention where I met this woman sagging, underneath her convention shirt and ripped blue jeans, a pair of men's Incredible Hulk boxer shorts- she was also the sexiest female nerd I had ever seen and I have seen well-endowed booth babes in teddies advertising video games. But to see a woman who obviously wasn't paid to wear the clothes she was wearing, I am cursing myself for not asking her out on a date right then and there



For fuck's sake Darryl, go the fuck away and dunk your head or something. People like you keep people like me from dressing in anything short of a burqa at cons, you sexist fuck. Good _christ_ you're an insufferable creep.

Ugh.


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 27, 2013)

boxer briefs


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

Fruit of the Loom.
They hold my Cajun black woman sized-ass in nicely.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Sep 27, 2013)

regular briefs.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 28, 2013)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This might as well have been the Experience Project but with furries. But when in Rome.
> 
> Jockey thermal underwear. Nice to have the cold Oregon coast.



Ah yes, I'm no stranger to the cold winters of portland. A warm pair of thermal underwear would definitely come in handy over here but I already spent too much money on thermal socks for the winter.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 29, 2013)

I mostly wear thongs. I find they're more comfortable than regular panties. Feels like there's nothing there and it's great.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 2, 2013)

GovernmentProperty said:


> Ah yes, I'm no stranger to the cold winters of portland. A warm pair of thermal underwear would definitely come in handy over here but I already spent too much money on thermal socks for the winter.





Beautiful this time of year. When it's not raining.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Rockies. :3

EDIT: This thread has been pretty funny.



Littlerock said:


> For fuck's sake Darryl, go the fuck away and dunk your head or something. People like you keep people like me from dressing in anything short of a burqa at cons, you sexist fuck. Good _christ_ you're an insufferable creep.
> 
> Ugh.



Usually I get on people for being this overtly hostile, but in this context I'm fucking DYING. That was indeed rather creepy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2013)

its darryl what did you expect


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> its darryl what did you expect



To be honest, nothing. I only hear about his antics. Never actually seen his obnoxious posts.


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> To be honest, nothing. I only hear about his antics. Never actually seen his obnoxious posts.



Now you've seen em. 
How do you feel Pachi?


----------



## electricfennec (Oct 2, 2013)

i dont like wearing underwear |:


----------



## Khador (Oct 2, 2013)

Boxers they are nice and comfy


----------



## emberyfox (Oct 2, 2013)

I tend to wear boxers, but I love sleeping without anything on :3


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Rockies. :3
> EDIT: This thread has been pretty funny.
> Usually I get on people for being this overtly hostile, but in this context I'm fucking DYING. That was indeed rather creepy.



I tend to avoid angrily speaking my mind, but sometimes enough is just too much. :*T


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2013)

Boxers


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 20, 2020)

ummm just grey underware lol :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2020)

C O M M A N D O


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2020)

Huh, guess what, I've looked through this thread and people ALSO got their panties in a twist over THIS thread. I know I've already made this joke but it's a better fit here!

In fact I've got to ask whether they intentionally got their panties in a twist so someone would make the joke


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

Briefs.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2020)

The kind that doesn't chafe.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 20, 2020)

This implies I wear anything when I work from home and no one is around to see me.


----------



## Endless Annoyance (Jun 20, 2020)

2013 FAF users must've really been  'scraping the bottom of the barrel' for questions.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 20, 2020)

How many underwear threads do we need? And who needs underwear?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 20, 2020)

Endless Annoyance said:


> 2013 FAF users must've really been  'scraping the bottom of the barrel' for questions.



2013 was a kind of "scraping the bottom of the barrel" kind of year if we're going to be honest.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 20, 2020)

This is kinda awkward. This is from way back in 2013 wow.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 20, 2020)

Is this a history class? I love the stuff that used to go around here, how funny >w<


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> How many underwear threads do we need? And who needs underwear?


based and furpilled.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2020)

Pitted and partially melted.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 21, 2020)

Furries in 2013: What kind of underwear do you wear?
Furries in 2020: What's your favourite condiment?

7 years of evolution.


Oh and for thos who want to know, I wear both boxers and boxer briefs, but prefer just boxers.
Technically I prefer nothing, but... Can't wear nothing when going out. Too cold and I don't like to be center of attention all the time!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 21, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Technically I prefer nothing, but... Can't wear nothing when going out. Too cold and I don't like to be center of attention all the time!



In fact... who knows whether you're wearing one? Because no one notices me when..you know.

I guess people will start noticing when you begin to wear two or more at the same time


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2020)

Guess!


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm rather surprised that people who _don't want to know_ what underwear other users prefer feel obligated to read the whole thread. ;3




More importantly, I think we want to know what underwear you were wearing...7 years ago. 

*notes your 2013 post*


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 22, 2020)

*looks at thread inquisitively*
hmmm, it could perhaps be interesting to see how preferences have changed. it can reveal many things about society! 



Spoiler



I have pretty much only worn briefs my entire life, #$%@ society


----------



## Skittles (Jun 22, 2020)

If I told you. I would have to kill you.


----------



## Raever (Jun 22, 2020)

What is this "underwear" you speak of?



Endless Annoyance said:


> 2013 FAF users must've really been  'scraping the bottom of the barrel' for questions.



If you think this is bad, wait till 2025 hits.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2020)

Simo said:


> More importantly, I think we want to know what underwear you were wearing...7 years ago.
> 
> *notes your 2013 post*



I wear big boy pants now.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 22, 2020)

Underwhat now?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 22, 2020)

Briefs and boxers


----------



## TR273 (Jun 22, 2020)

Whatever comes up in rotation.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 22, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Whatever comes up in rotation.


This pretty much~


----------

